# Skyrim: Riesige Karten mit wichtigen Orten zum Ausdrucken veröffentlicht



## FlorianStangl (26. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Riesige Karten mit wichtigen Orten zum Ausdrucken veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Riesige Karten mit wichtigen Orten zum Ausdrucken veröffentlicht


----------



## totman (26. November 2011)

Zum Lösen der Hauptquest komme ich gar nicht. Auf dem weg finde ich immer eine Höhle oder sonst was, ist echt zum heulen


----------



## FlorianStangl (26. November 2011)

Die Hauptquest hebe ich mir auch für irgendwann später auf  Lieber das Land erkunden und alles mögliche ausprobieren...


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. November 2011)

Ach genau, Hauptquest. Da war ja was.


----------



## Hazard (26. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt bei 97 Stunden Spielzeit und hab bislang noch nichtmal mit der Hauptquest angefangen.  Geniales Spiel, und eins der wenigen die wirklich jeden Cent ihres Kaufpreises wert sind.


----------



## Mentor501 (26. November 2011)

Wie war das noch gleich mit Oblivion?
Ach ja, da hatte ich die Hauptquest erst nach ca. einem Jahr beendet wenn ich mich recht entsinne, aber bereits etliche Hundert Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt, und vor allem dessen Mods
Habe die Hauptquest in Skyrim zwar bereits bis zu den Graubärten gespielt, aber das wars dann auch erstmal, ich muss mich um Nebenquests, Landschaftserkundigung und irgendwann auch Mods kümmern! 

Nüchtern betrachtet hat Skyrim leider einiges an Schwächen die ich so nicht erwartet hätte (Companions=schlechter Witz, bisher nur wenige Quests auf Oblivion Niveau, keine Gilden´richtigen Gilden mehr in den Städten etc.) aber an sich ein absolut geniales Spiel.

Das einzige was ich nun wirklich ÜBERHAUPT nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist wie man auf die geniale Idee kommt Drachen ins Spiel zu setzen mit, an sich, tollen Animationen, diese Animationen dann aber wie abgehackt hintereinander anzureihen, außerdem scheinen Drachen ihre Flügel nicht wirklich zu brauchen um zu Fliegen.
Ein weiteres Unding ist die Soundtrack Qualität und damit meine ich nicht die Musik selber sondern ihre Katastrophale Komprimierung, das Spiel war doch nur 6GB groß und somit wäre auf der DVD noch massig Platz gewesen, warum musste die Musik dann so dermaßen komprimiert werden, dass man keine Freude daran hat sich diese Anzuhören?!


----------



## aut-taker (26. November 2011)

Achtung, das Bild ist 9MB groß? Wow, na dann wird meine Bandbreite wirklich zu sehr beansprucht, in der heutigen Zeit ist das ja gigantisch!


----------



## Schalkmund (26. November 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Habe die Hauptquest in Skyrim zwar bereits bis zu den Graubärten gespielt, aber das wars dann auch erstmal, ich muss mich um Nebenquests, Landschaftserkundigung und irgendwann auch Mods kümmern!


 Ja Habe bis her auch nur 8 Quests bis zu den Graubärten gemacht, danach habe ich es nicht länger ausgehalten die ganze Umgebung links liegen zu lassen bin grade dabei einmal die komplette Karte via Pferd zu erkunden, das wird mit sicher locker 50 Stunden oder deutlich mehr Zeit kosten da ich nebenbei noch Erze u. Alchemiezubehör  sammle und Angreifer töte. Danach werde ich dann wohl mal anfangen richtig zu Questen und die entdeckten Orte, Städte u. Dungeons genauer ansehen. Die Größe der Spielwelt ist echt der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Woran erkennt man überhaupt die Hauptquest? Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was dazugehört und was nicht...


----------



## emrah (27. November 2011)

wie meint ihr das mit den hauptquests wenn ihr auf erkundungstour geht und orte entdeckt kriegt man doch automatisch  haputquests aufgetragen oder ? wenn mann mit den charakteren spricht! oder ist das so gemeint das ihr die hauptquests annimmt sie in eurem questlog gespeicherts ind ihr aber sie nicht erledigt oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Die Hauptquest ist die Hauptstory des Spiels. Wenn Du zu irgendeinem Charakter gehst und einen Auftrag bekommst, kann das auch eine Nebenquest sein. Nebenquests muss man nicht beenden, wenn man das Spiel bis zum Eede spielen will - die Hauptquest aber schon. Die Nebenquests machen so ein Spiel nur noch lebendiger, motivierender und helfen natürlich auch dabei, seinen Helden weiterzuentwickeln


----------



## emrah (27. November 2011)

sorry ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt dneke ich das was du mir grade sagst herbboy das weiss ich alles selber trotzdem vielen lieben dank für deine mühe was ich wissen wollte ist nehmt ihr die hauptquestst nichta n oder redet ihr nicht mit den charakteren oder wie ist das bei mir meine questlog ist voll mit bestimmt 30 nebenquests und 15 hauptquests  die ich nicht gemacht habe! hoffe ihr versteh was ich meine, wollt ejetzt wissen wie es in eurer questlog so aussieht ..


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Ich hab "Sonstiges" mit vielen kleinen Nebenquests, aber auch einige Nebenquests im Hauptmenü des Journals. Ich weiß ja eben nicht, was davon nun Hauptquest ist und was nicht... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

... echt jetzt? Also die Mainquest wird einem doch fast mit der Faust aufs Auge aufgedrückt. 

Mal schauen wie weit ich mit meinen Lvl 7 Helden jetzt komme ... 



Spoiler



... muss ein Horn für die alten Säcke holen, was natürlich wieder am anderen Ende der Karte ist.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Wenn Du erst Level7 bist, dann hast du sicher noch nicht so viele Quests bekommen, da wirst Du schon noch sehen...   in meinem Journal stehen zusätzlich zu den "Sonstiges"-Quests schon ständig 8 andere - da weiß ich echt nicht mehr, ob "hole das Horn von Pustefix aus Hupfdohlengrab" nun zur Hauptquest gehört oder nur eine "wichtige" Nebenquest ist...  ich weiß da nach ner Weile (ich mach eine neue QUest nie SOFORT, außer das Ziel liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe) nicht mal mehr, wer der Auftraggeber der Quest war, ja  noch nicht mal, wo ich die Quest angenommen hab...


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... ich mach eine neue QUest nie SOFORT, außer das Ziel liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe...


 Manche Quests kann man auch gar nicht sofort machen, bzw. man kann es probieren, ist aber als frisches Drachenblut zum scheitern verdammt.
Hab eine ganz unscheinbare Quest in 



Spoiler



Valthume


 angenommen und dachte ich mach die mal kurz damit die aus dem Journal verschwindet. Das Resultat war dass mein Lvl 18 Nord ganz übel von drei 



Spoiler



Todesfürsten


 verdroschen wurde.  
Die Quest werde ich aller frühestens mit Lvl 40 noch mal angehen. 



# Edit
Wer wissen will wie die Quest heißt: 


Spoiler



Das _Böse_ lauert


Angenommen hab sich sie wenn ich mich recht erinnere in der Nähe von Rifton. Am Anfang steht im Journal lediglich 



Spoiler



Finde die geheime Energiequelle in Valthume


----------

